# Restaurer iphone 3GS en gardant le firmware 4.0.1



## you55555ef (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, ça me fait énormément plaisir de naviguer sur le net et de trouver votre forum que je souhaite etre un membre parmis vous !!!

j'ai un grand problème avec mon iphone 3GS sous le firmware 4.0.1, il y a 3 jour j'ai installé une application qui s'appel PDANET, j'ai redémarré mon iphone mais il se bloque au démarrage sur la pomme

J'ai téléchargé un firmware 4.0.1, jai branché mon iphone en mode DFU, ouvert itunes et jai cliqué sur shift+restaurer sur itunes pour parcourir le firmware, mais une erreur 3194 m'est affichée

Je veux restaurer mon iphone sans le tout en gardant le firmware 4.0.1 

Merci de votre collaboration

Cordialement


----------



## iPadOne (20 Décembre 2010)

Salut et bienvenu, RECBOOT devrais regler ton petit problème une fois que tu a installé le firmware sur ton 3Gs

voili voila


----------



## you55555ef (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon iphone est bloqué au démarrage sur la pomme, il ne s'allume pas

comment je peux installer RECBOOT alors qu'il ne s'allume pas

Merci de votre collaboration, mon iphpone est éteint pour le moment !!!!


----------



## iPadOne (20 Décembre 2010)

Recboot reveille les iPhone endormi ( GOOGLE est votre ami) )


----------



## you55555ef (20 Décembre 2010)

RECBOOT d'après mes recherches sur le net, c'un logiciel qui permet de mettre iphone en mode DFU

Quand j'ai essayé de restaurer mon iphone sur itunes puisqu'il est éteint je l'ai mis en mode DFU en appuyant sur la touche veille et home puis relacher la touche veille et après 10 seconde en maintenant la touche home mon iphone est détecté sur itunes en mode récupération (DFU) alors à quoi ça va me servir RECBOOT puisque j'ai pu le mettre en DFU sans RECBOOT

Merci de me clarifier

Cordialement


----------



## iPadOne (20 Décembre 2010)

Gloup&#8217;s de gloup&#8217;s RecBoot est composé de deux logiciels un pour mettre en DFU et un pour sortir du mode DFU (RecBoot Exit Only) , c&#8217;est mieux si a ce moment la tu ferme itunes avant de presser sur le bouton de RB E O, une fois ton iphone wake up tout devrais marcher comme avant 

voili voila 

PS: tu fait ta restauration du firmware en 4.01 et quand itunes plante tu réveille ton iPhone avec RB E O


----------



## you55555ef (20 Décembre 2010)

alors je fais comme ça :

J'installe RECBOOT sur mon PC, je branche mon iphone éteint, j'ouvre RECBOOT et je clique sur start recovery mode, je lance itunes puis je click sur shift et restaurer puis parcourir mon firmware 4.0.1 que j'ai déja téléchargé, le problème c'est que itunes me donne une erreur 3194 lorsqu'itnes se connecte au serveur pour vérifier le firmware 4.0.1 alors dans ce cas je clique sur exit recovery mode et puis itunes va accepter mon firmware...

Est ce que c'est bien ça la procédure afin de dévier l'erreur 3194

Merci de m'orienter

Bien à vous


----------



## iPadOne (20 Décembre 2010)

woupla !!!! bon vu que tu semble perdu 

1) tu fait la restauration de ton iPhone &#8230;. quand il plante et que tu a le message iTunes
2) tu ferme itunes sans débrancher ton iPhone tu ouvre RecBoot exit only &#8230; 
3) tu presse le bouton ton iphone devrais se réveiller 

et normalement tout devrais revenir comme avant

pour avoir utilisé ces outils de nombreuse fois c&#8217;est vraiment super simple &#8230;. tu n&#8217;a pas a avoir peur ça roule vraiment nickel


----------



## you55555ef (20 Décembre 2010)

Merci infiniment

Je vais faire ce test et je vous tiens au courant de mon résultat

Cordialement


----------



## you55555ef (21 Décembre 2010)

J'ai essayé de testé RECBOOT mais ça n'a pas marché

Quand je clique sur exit recovery mode je retourne vers itunes je ne trouve pas mon iphone connecté

j'ai refais la restauration mais toujours la meme erreur


----------



## you55555ef (22 Décembre 2010)

Prière de m'aider mon iphone est toujours bloqué


----------



## iPadOne (23 Décembre 2010)

you55555ef a dit:


> Prière de m'aider mon iphone est toujours bloqué



Dernière tentative: branche ton iphone sur ton ordi ferme iTunes immédiatement pas de syncro ni de mises a jour rien de rien  ouvre Recboot Exit Only et appuie sur le bouton , ton iphone devrais se réveiller . 

au pire aller tu peux : en premier lancer RecBoot .. 

débrancher ton iPhone, ne pas lancer itunes et le fermer complètement 

et lancer Recboot Exit Only

Jai utilise RecBoot un grand nombre de fois et il a toujours marché je comprend pas pkoi avec toi il marche pas tu doit faire une fausse manip 

voili voila


----------



## you55555ef (23 Décembre 2010)

1- Merci en tout cas je vais réessayer avec cette procédure et je vous tiens au courant

 2- j'aurais du mettre à jour mon firmware sous la version 4.1 ou la version 4.2 mais d'après mes recherches sur le net j'ai constaté qu'il y a encore des problèmes pour ces firmwares je cite quelques uns que j'ai découvert à travers le net :

*Pas de désimlokage : si je veux désimloquer je suis obligé d'imputer le baseband de l'ipad 06.15.00 par l'outil (REDSNOW) de ce fait ceci va entrainer des risques de perte définitive du réseau sinon des problèmes de GPS ou de WIFI**

Merci de m'informer s'il y a également moyen de désimloquer le 4.1 ou le 4.2 en évitant le baseband 06.15.00 de l'ipad parceque je veux pas regretter une tel décision à faire en upgradant mon iphone 3GS vers le 4.1 ou le 4.2

Je vous serais très reconnaissant en m'offrant une autre solution pour désimloquer le 4.1 ou le 4.2 tout en gardant absolument le baseband de l'iphone

Je veux pas prendre du risque de perte de mon réseau

Merci infiniment je vous suis très reconnaissant

Cordialement*


----------



## iPadOne (23 Décembre 2010)

you55555ef a dit:


> 1- Merci en tout cas je vais réessayer avec cette procédure et je vous tiens au courant
> 
> 2- j'aurais du mettre à jour mon firmware sous la version 4.1 ou la version 4.2 mais d'après mes recherches sur le net j'ai constaté qu'il y a encore des problèmes pour ces firmwares je cite quelques uns que j'ai découvert à travers le net :
> 
> ...


*


Le vrai problème du JB et desmlockage cest que tous le monde se crois capable de le faire en lisant 3 post sur un forum  pour celui qui sait cest super simple mais quand on sait pas au moindre problème cest la panique et en essayant de chercher on empire les soucis  malgre que je sache faire ça sur le bout des doigts je refuse de le faire sur mes iPhones depuis la version 2.4 je ne prend que des appareils libre a 100% le JB napporte que des soucis et a chaque mises a jours sont lot de problème qui seront réglé avec la versions suivante mais qui en apportera dautre a la mise a jours Apple suivante. 

Je ne compte plus les iPhone que jai sauvé de la fonction presse papier de bureau inutilisable, je vais donc pas prendre le risque que mon appareil (qui est un outil de travail) me donne des soucis 

Maintenant chacun fait comme il veux avec son précieux*


----------



## you55555ef (23 Décembre 2010)

Oui c'est vrais chacun est libre de prendre ou non le risque

Mais moi je veux juste confirmer est ce réellement les problèmes des firmwares 4.1 et 4.2 que j'ai cité ci-dessus existent ou non

En tout cas je vais tester RECBOOT et j'espère que ça vas marcher


----------



## iPadOne (23 Décembre 2010)

you55555ef a dit:


> Mais moi je veux juste confirmer est ce réellement les problèmes des firmwares 4.1 et 4.2 que j'ai cité ci-dessus existent ou non



Je peux pas ni confirmer ni infirmer , par contre vu la quantité de gens qui ont des problèmes avec le desimlockage et JB  on pourrai dire que y a pas de fumée sans feu .


----------



## you55555ef (23 Décembre 2010)

Oui c'est vrais

Sinon on va attendre que les développeurs trouvent une solution


----------

